# TWINS



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

La Velle E. Neal III, Star Tribune
Last update: January 27, 2006 - 12:52 AM
Twins: Bringing order to discord

There are many unanswered questions as the Twins prepare for the start of spring training next month. The biggest one: Will the door to manager Ron Gardenhire's office survive the season?
Dents in Gardenhire's door were a symbol of the 2005 Twins, who began the season expecting to win a fourth consecutive American League Central title. Instead, it was a summer of pitchers complaining about the lack of offense, players clashing with the coaching staff, Gardenhire suffering heart palpitations and Torii Hunter taking a swing at Justin Morneau.

The happy family atmosphere that the Twins fostered in previous seasons deteriorated. Gardenhire had a typical offseason, heavy on hunting and bowling. But he said it took him until the holidays to get over the disappointment of last season.

"It took a while to get over. It really did," Gardenhire said. "You still think about it, and you may never really get over it. I'm going to look ahead, and I'm going to try to improve. What did you learn? I know there's some things I can learn from and move on.

"It's not like we stunk it up last season. We were in a pennant race, where a lot of teams weren't. You can become a better manager or a better coach based on seeing how things went wrong last year."

Shaping the club begins this weekend during TwinsFest, the first time most of the team will be together since it scattered following the season. Gardenhire will waste no time putting the past behind, as he talks to players about returning to the playoffs, and the focus that's needed to make it happen.

The question to be answered is whether players heed the message.

"My coaches hear a lot more than I do," Gardenhire said of player feedback. "A lot of the times they don't want you to know about it because they know I have a lot on my table. But sometimes you have to get involved. If they want more communication, that's fine, but as long as they don't wear it on their sleeve. More communication means more honesty, and I can give them that."

So much for clubhouse unity

Some problems occurred last season because the strong pitching staff couldn't overcome a woeful offense. Twins pitchers were asked by coaches to bite their tongues, but frustrations came out as the losses mounted. Carlos Silva complained that some players looked as if they had given up. Brad Radke said he was "suicidal" over the lack of run support.

Righthander Kyle Lohse flew into a rage after Gardenhire took him out of a Sept. 6 game, and the pitcher claimed the manager said something objectionable. Lohse proceeded to put a dent in a clubhouse door.

Following a Sept. 29 loss to Kansas City, Hunter, visiting the team while recovering from a broken ankle, took a swing at Morneau in the clubhouse.

Gardenhire says he has moved on from those incidents, a necessity because all of these players are back this season.

And the Twins made roster changes that have inspired confidence that last season's dramas won't be repeated.

Talented but enigmatic lefthander J.C. Romero clashed with Gardenhire and pitching coach Rick Anderson the past couple of seasons. Romero's relationship with Gardenhire became irreparable late last season, punctuated by a Sept. 28 incident when Romero walked off the mound before Gardenhire got there to remove him from a game. Romero then argued with bench coach Steve Liddle in the dugout.

Romero was traded last month to Anaheim for a minor league infielder.

Righthander Joe Mays also is gone, having signed as a free agent with Kansas City as he tries to revive a career that looked limitless when he went 17-13 in 2001. Mays, like Romero, had disagreements with the coaching staff, crushing whatever remote chance he had to return.

Third base coach Al Newman also is gone, having accepted a scouting position with the Arizona Diamondbacks. Both Newman and Gardenhire admitted they had communication problems, and Newman departed expressing concern that he was being made a scapegoat.

Gardenhire and General Manager Terry Ryan sounded eerily similar when talking about the 2006 roster.

"We had some issues, and we took care of a few of those issues during the offseason," Gardenhire said. "We made some changes that, hopefully, will work."

Said Ryan: "We learned some things about ourselves. We changed some of the personalities on the club."

Stressful days as manager

The Twins' three main offseason acquisitions -- second baseman Luis Castillo, third baseman Tony Batista and designated hitter Rondell White -- are all known for not making waves. White, in fact, is considered one of the classiest players in the game.

The hope is the changes will lead to less pressure and improved health for Gardenhire.

The manager had to leave an Aug. 25 game against the White Sox when he felt his heart racing and thought he might pass out. Gardenhire has had problems with rapid heartbeats before, but he admitted this time that he was working himself into a mess by second-guessing himself and trying to figure ways to keep the team in contention.

"I think Gardy took some of it personally," Ryan said, "and I think it affected his health. We've talked about not letting this get to you when things go wrong. We all do, but when it affects your health, it's serious."

Gardenhire is trying to watch his diet -- but he does like sunflower seeds.

"The stress part is going to be there. It's not going to get away," he said. "There are a lot of people you have to keep happy. You have to figure out a way to make it happen."

For now, Gardenhire can realistically hope for a season without discontent, one that won't land him in the hospital while leaving his office door intact.

"Winning more games," he said, "makes my hot tub [at home] feel a lot better after games."


----------

